# Unemployment assistance for RS drivers



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

So Uber/Lyft drivers are specifically mentioned in the deal. How can we get that money? It is assistance upto months.
Please leave a helpful reply. Many drivers will read this and learn.

My market:> San Francisco, CA

Thank you!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> So Uber/Lyft drivers are specifically mentioned in the deal. How can we get that money? It is assistance upto months.
> Please leave a helpful reply. Many drivers will read this and learn.
> 
> My market:> San Francisco, CA
> ...


Unemployment is administered at the state level, so contacting them is the first step.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Unemployment is administered at the state level, so contacting them is the first step.


California and New York are the only two states that allow ride share drivers to apply for UI. I'm wondering how it applies to the rest of us.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Unemployment is administered at the state level, so contacting them is the first step.


Who to contact EXACTLY in CA? See this is the first economy crisis that I have faced in my adult life. So I have no experience.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

This isn't conventional unemployment, it's specific to the crisis. If I read it correctly, all Americans get $600/week plus unemployment based on your income for four months. This is also apparently on top of a $1,200 check that will be sent out immediately. Looks like you won't be hungry or homeless during this lock down period guys!

PS: it's not specific to any state, it's nation wide.


----------



## x100xPercent (Mar 14, 2020)

How do we find Uber's ESIN number to apply for unemployment insurance? That is the roadblock on the EDD website when attempting to apply. I can only find the EIN number, which is the federal number - I need the California state ESIN (8 digits) to find Uber as the employer and continue with the application.

Regardless of whether or not we will get any UI benefits, it seems there is a chance with this stimulus package including increased UI benefits, so it would be smart to apply given that benefits start the week you apply for them. Even if rejected benefits, it's possible there might be changes to in the coming weeks and maybe they will be allowed for rideshare drivers, and again, we would be paid the benefits starting the Sunday of the week we apply.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...I wonder if those getting excited about UI benefit checks understand you also can't go 'online' when you are getting checks. One cancels the other ie if you are taking pings, you also can't claim checks. That's how it works.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> This isn't conventional unemployment, it's specific to the crisis. If I read it correctly, all Americans get $600/week plus unemployment based on your income for four months. This is also apparently on top of a $1,200 check that will be sent out immediately. Looks like you won't be hungry or homeless during this lock down period guys!
> 
> PS: it's not specific to any state, it's nation wide.


Wow, so they will keep sending checks. Wow. I always thought our government was bad and nasty. Thank you government &#128591;


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Good point but personally I would at least wait a couple hours until we get instructions on how to apply as Uber drivers. They will answer your concern no doubt.


----------



## x100xPercent (Mar 14, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...I wonder if those getting excited about UI benefit checks understand you also can't go 'online' when you are getting checks. One cancels the other ie if you are taking pings, you also can't claim checks. That's how it works.


Can you please provide a link to prove this? Sounds like you are just guessing this would be the case, and I doubt it is because UI benefits can still be claimed with reduced hours/wages.


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

command3r said:


> California and New York are the only two states that allow ride share drivers to apply for UI. I'm wondering how it applies to the rest of us.


I had not realized that I live in North Carolina and I was able to apply for it 3 days ago so I'm thinking that they're probably gearing up for the stimulus package to pass


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

https://eintaxid.com/company/452647441-uber-technologies,-inc/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> Who to contact EXACTLY in CA? See this is the first economy crisis that I have faced in my adult life. So I have no experience.


I don't know.
Dept of economic assistance?
Ask someone
Search

Unemployment assistance California


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> https://www.hipaaspace.com/ein/ein_verification/452647441
> View attachment 437093


This ID is common regardless of drivers. Right?


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

x100xPercent said:


> Can you please provide a link to prove this? Sounds like you are just guessing this would be the case, and I doubt it is because UI benefits can still be claimed with reduced hours/wages.


I I do see your point I would think that you probably couldn't take any rides it would probably be treated as a layoff and I'm sure they're probably going to ask for some kind of record but honestly even took 3 months to clear this up then I'll take my chances when I safe and I say that because my husband is up there in his years and I don't want to do anything to jeopardize his health but that's just me


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> This ID is common regardless of drivers. Right?


Yes. I checked two sources and they gave the same EIN for Uber.

It's similar to how a SSN is unique to a person; a EIN is unique to a business.

I'm sure people will tell me I'm wrong, as it happens on this site. so anyone may verify it themselves.

And I'm not looking at the tax documents Uber mailed me, but it may be listed on it as well.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ...I wonder if those getting excited about UI benefit checks understand you also can't go 'online' when you are getting checks. One cancels the other ie if you are taking pings, you also can't claim checks. That's how it works.


I don't mind. I will spend the 4 months job hunting. I will be living in my car. There will be no significant demand in 4 months anyways.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I applied for U/I last week. I listed U/L and the address and phone numbers. Listed earnings and filed. Will let everyone know if I get it or not.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Will let everyone know if I get it or not.


I just filed in Calif. Just for kicks to see what happens. Listed Uber and HopSkipDrive, the 2 I drive for.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I just filed in Calif. Just for kicks to see what happens. Listed Uber and HopSkipDrive, the 2 I drive for.


Can you do it online?


----------



## x100xPercent (Mar 14, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I just filed in Calif. Just for kicks to see what happens. Listed Uber and HopSkipDrive, the 2 I drive for.


How did you select Uber as your recent employer? It asks for ESIN, but I can only find the EIN which is 1 extra digit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

x100xPercent said:


> How did you select Uber as your recent employer?


well, my last w2 employer display but I clicked on 'employer not listed' and that let me pass that screen and ESIN request. Later pages you can manually add.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> Who to contact EXACTLY in CA? See this is the first economy crisis that I have faced in my adult life. So I have no experience.


https://www.edd.ca.gov/Unemployment/Filing_a_Claim.htm



Pax_Buster said:


> Who to contact EXACTLY in CA? See this is the first economy crisis that I have faced in my adult life. So I have no experience.


UPDATE ON UNEMPLOYMENT INSURANCE FOR UBER/LYFT DRIVERS:

(1) As an Uber and/or Lyft driver, you should be able to receive unemployment insurance. Please click on this link to find out how to apply. https://www.edd.ca.gov/Unemployment/Filing_a_Claim.htm

Lyft:
EIN 20-8809830
185 Berry St Suite 5000, SF CA 94017 Supervisor: Logan Green

Uber:
EIN 45-2647441
1455 Market St, Suite 400, SF CA 94103 Supervisor: Dara Khosrowshahi

(2) In the event that you are denied or receive notice of a $0 award, then please fill out this form: https://form.jotform.com/200797704844160.

Finally, if you do not have health insurance, please apply for either MediCal (for individuals netting up to $17,237/year) or for a health insurance plan through Covered California (individuals making up to $49,960/year will get a subsidy). The time to apply for a health insurance plan through Covered California has been extended until June 2020.

If you have either MediCal or a Covered California plan, screening and testing for the Corona Virus will be free.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Can you do it online?


of course, that is how i just filed. All online. I doubt anything will come of it, but figured why not, just in case.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> of course, that is how i just filed. All online. I doubt anything will come of it, but figured why not, just in case.


I will wait till next week.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> So Uber/Lyft drivers are specifically mentioned in the deal. How can we get that money? It is assistance upto months.
> Please leave a helpful reply. Many drivers will read this and learn.
> 
> My market:> San Francisco, CA
> ...


i don't think it applies if you are not laid off.
Uber and Lyft are still open for business (business is slow, but open). Unless Uber & Lyft suspends service you are able to go ' on line' and work; you are not unemployed


----------



## CanadianbaconSF (Mar 25, 2019)

everyone needs to stop assuming. Your confusing everyone. Give it a few days let Uber and the state tell us.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just want to point out a couple things.

The way I understand it, there is regular Unemployment Insurance and there is the CV19 funds which are on top of Unemployment Insurance. Drivers in California and New York should be eligible for BOTH. 

The quicker you apply the better because it may be harder to apply retroactively. Those funds may be lost. You don't have to be fully unemployed just able to prove your hours/wages have been reduced. Shouldn't be too hard to do now.

It may vary in other states but ALL drivers should apply anyway and if rejected keep appealing. If rejected also call your legislators and complain.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I agree we need "to stop assuming. Your confusing everyone." But I do have one thing to toss in ;



UStaxman said:


> i don't think it applies if you are not laid off.
> Uber and Lyft are still open for business (business is slow, but open). Unless Uber & Lyft suspends service you are able to go ' on line' and work; you are not unemployed


How can Uber and Lyft lay off someone who is not an employee? Except for California, we are all contractors. There is no such thing as a lay off of contractors.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/politics/senate-stimulus-unemployment-benefits-coronavirus/index.html


Nate5Star said:


> I agree we need "to stop assuming. Your confusing everyone." But I do have one thing to toss in ;
> 
> How can Uber and Lyft lay off someone who is not an employee? Except for California, we are all contractors. There is no such thing as a lay off of contractors.


New York also considers Uber drivers employees for Unemployment Insurance.

New Jersey filed a 650 million dollar lawsuit against Uber for three years of back Unemployment and Disability Insurance. So, it sounds like drivers in NJ may also qualify.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ok good for them, they are employees for this situation - at least ny atm. so that said, what about the other 48 states? no unemployment bc we can't get laid off, or is this gonna cross the barrier? i'm not expecting anything bc i think this is all political posturing, well i guess i'll receive the $1.2k, but i think they're just scoring brownies off americans gullibility atm.


----------



## CanadianbaconSF (Mar 25, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> I agree we need "to stop assuming. Your confusing everyone." But I do have one thing to toss in ;
> 
> How can Uber and Lyft lay off someone who is not an employee? Except for California, we are all contractors. There is no such thing as a lay off of contractors.


This seems to be an exception drivers in NY and CA have been added into. If we werent getting anything, they wouldnt of included us.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

got a p said:


> ok good for them, they are employees for this situation - at least ny atm. so that said, what about the other 48 states? no unemployment bc we can't get laid off, or is this gonna cross the barrier? i'm not expecting anything bc i think this is all political posturing, well i guess i'll receive the $1.2k, but i think they're just scoring brownies off americans gullibility atm.


It actually looks like drivers in all states will get both unemployment and the CV19 stimulus of 600 per week.

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-drivers-gig-workers-get-unemployment-in-senate-bill-2020-3


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> So Uber/Lyft drivers are specifically mentioned in the deal. How can we get that money? It is assistance upto months.
> Please leave a helpful reply. Many drivers will read this and learn.
> 
> My market:> San Francisco, CA
> ...


Aren't you glad you didnt go out and get a car note for a minivan to live out of &#128512;


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

UStaxman said:


> i don't think it applies if you are not laid off.
> Uber and Lyft are still open for business (business is slow, but open). Unless Uber & Lyft suspends service you are able to go ' on line' and work; you are not unemployed


My thoughts on that is because of the reduction in rides and income that should qualify. Just because a company is still staying open does not mean I believe that you cannot be laid off because there is a waitlist to becoming a driver. But as Rideshare workers I really don't know how that's going to work with the unemployment.



NISSA4152 said:


> My thoughts on that is because of the reduction in rides and income that should qualify. Just because a company is still staying open does not mean I believe that you cannot be laid off because there is a waitlist to becoming a driver. But as Rideshare workers I really don't know how that's going to work with the unemployment.


Also I think my thoughts on this would be that they wanted to keep the $600 a week in there just because being able to give unemployment to people that are gig workers and Freelancers and contractors. I believe they said something to the effect of there are a lot of states were out dated in their unemployment system and this would be the easiest way how to get money across the board. So maybe their saying you work for the company but we can't figure out your wages so the federal government is giving us a amount that we can work with I also feel that we should keep in mind that this is a unique situation and that we should not expect unemployment unless something as big as the coronavirus.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> So Uber/Lyft drivers are specifically mentioned in the deal. How can we get that money? It is assistance upto months.
> Please leave a helpful reply. Many drivers will read this and learn.
> 
> My market:> San Francisco, CA
> ...


Well, I can tell you that if you live in a republican run state this will be harder than elsewhere (it is going to be extremely difficult as it is due to the number of people applying for this assistance outside of gig workers). As an example, here in Florida if you have ever had to file for Unemployment you better hope you remember your pin number you registered. If not, you better hope you remember the Exact, to the letter and capitalization matters here, responses you gave to the three security questions. 
Because here is what happens if you don't.
Your Unemployment sign in can't be authenticated and you have to call a toll free number.
A number that is (and has been since Rick Scott was our governor) understaffed intentionally.
A number that, rarely, offers the "call back option" as this option shuts off when call volume reaches a set point.
A number that, if you dare call it even seconds before the 7:30ET opening time just drops the call the instant 7:30ET hits forcing you to dial back.
A number that while all operators are busy doesn't just have you sit on hold. It specifically tells you to go to a website that can't help you do anything. And then repeats that message with no option to remain on hold. You are not in a queue like you would be on any other phone system where "Your call is very important to us" and "Your call will be handled in the order in which it was received".
No, the only option is to "call back at a later time" which, of course, it is still busy.



NISSA4152 said:


> My thoughts on that is because of the reduction in rides and income that should qualify. Just because a company is still staying open does not mean I believe that you cannot be laid off because there is a waitlist to becoming a driver. But as Rideshare workers I really don't know how that's going to work with the unemployment.
> 
> 
> Also I think my thoughts on this would be that they wanted to keep the $600 a week in there just because being able to give unemployment to people that are gig workers and Freelancers and contractors. I believe they said something to the effect of there are a lot of states were out dated in their unemployment system and this would be the easiest way how to get money across the board. So maybe their saying you work for the company but we can't figure out your wages so the federal government is giving us a amount that we can work with I also feel that we should keep in mind that this is a unique situation and that we should not expect unemployment unless something as big as the coronavirus.


Actually it is because the states use Outdated systems.

"*In Florida, your weekly benefit amount is calculated by dividing your total earnings for the highest paid quarter of the base period by 26, up to a current maximum of $275 per week. You can receive benefits for anywhere between 12 to 23 weeks, depending on Florida's current unemployment rate. *"

So, yeah, that is so stupid as to push people into homelessness intentionally because failure to immediately get a job can't possibly be due to conditions beyond ones own control.

With the extra Federal money it makes life survivable for some folks. Just expect that most gig workers in Florida will only be getting pennies from the state and the Federal money added to it.



Nate5Star said:


> I agree we need "to stop assuming. Your confusing everyone." But I do have one thing to toss in ;
> 
> How can Uber and Lyft lay off someone who is not an employee? Except for California, we are all contractors. There is no such thing as a lay off of contractors.


Actually, per the bill, this Unemployment extention to gig workers would work hand in hand with the "quit a job due to Covid 19" phrase.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Nate5Star said:


> I agree we need "to stop assuming. Your confusing everyone." But I do have one thing to toss in ;
> 
> How can Uber and Lyft lay off someone who is not an employee? Except for California, we are all contractors. There is no such thing as a lay off of contractors.


Independent contractors can receive notices that 'due to ... your services are not needed at this time' or something to that affect. 
That would be 'laid off'; has anyone received a notice from Uber or Lyft?
Other option- which could be the solution- would be to provide one-time payment to all drivers based on average weekly rides last x number of weeks.

Demand is down; but such is the case for ALL sales and commission based employees- such is the purpose of the 'stimulus checks' to help everyone who has lost income.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

UStaxman said:


> Independent contractors can receive notices that 'due to ... your services are not needed at this time' or something to that affect.
> That would be 'laid off'; has anyone received a notice from Uber or Lyft?
> Other option- which could be the solution- would be to provide one-time payment to all drivers based on average weekly rides last x number of weeks.
> 
> Demand is down; but such is the case for ALL sales and commission based employees- such is the purpose of the 'stimulus checks' to help everyone who has lost income.


Uber is sending drivers notices to switch to Uber eats. That's what I got today in my driver app and email.

They really aren't helping.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

x100xPercent said:


> How did you select Uber as your recent employer? It asks for ESIN, but I can only find the EIN which is 1 extra digit.


Most pple that see esin will think you mean ein, I almost did until I saw you write it's 8 digits.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

https://www.benefits.gov/benefit/597


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...-has-made-gig-economys-labor-abuses-untenable


----------



## AIDM (Mar 31, 2020)

Man, nobody on here is saying anything that is useful in filing for unemployment for people who drive for Uber or Lyft in California because we need the SEIN to get pass the 3rd page on the unemployment website and THEY KNEW THIS! This number is different than the FEIN that the companies get assigned to them from the federal government AND THEY KNEW WE WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO GET THAT NUMBER! We need to find someone who works for Uber and Lyft as regular employees and they can give it to us cause its on line 15 of their W-2!


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I haven't applied because I figure the unemployment offices in each state haven't prepared yet. Its only been 2 business days since it was signed into law. Do it now and could get stuck getting denied and having to file an appeal. I'll give it about a week and then try.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

It is my understanding that the $1200 is an advance on a 2020 tax year rebate and getting the full 39 weeks of $600 in unemployment would gross $23400, which would be around $2614-$1200=$2414 in federal tax (using 10% for $9700 and 12% up to $39475) ending up with a net of $20786

On the other side I'm not sure how the SBA loan and $10,000 advance will factor in, if a Sole-Proprietor sends 1099s to anyone and uses that as number of employees (otherwise it is my understanding that the number is zero) then there is the possibility that the amounts sent would also be forgiven.

Disclaimer: The above is not advice, and I am not responsible for how it is interpreted and/or used.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ...I wonder if those getting excited about UI benefit checks understand you also can't go 'online' when you are getting checks. One cancels the other ie if you are taking pings, you also can't claim checks. That's how it works.


It appears that in Arizona, you can. You just have to note your income on your weekly claim.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

AIDM said:


> Man, nobody on here is saying anything that is useful in filing for unemployment for people who drive for Uber or Lyft in California because we need the SEIN to get pass the 3rd page on the unemployment website and THEY KNEW THIS! This number is different than the FEIN that the companies get assigned to them from the federal government AND THEY KNEW WE WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO GET THAT NUMBER! We need to find someone who works for Uber and Lyft as regular employees and they can give it to us cause its on line 15 of their W-2!


there is an option that "couldn't find state id" #
Remember from my wife's w2 application


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It is better to have tried and failed, than to have tried not. 

I did not see a place for the SEIN # and you don't think the State can not cross ref that ? 
They do every time with your Fed return.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

welikecamping said:


> It appears that in Arizona, you can. You just have to note your income on your weekly claim.


California as well.

If you make over a certain amount then your UI benefit is lowered.

Being online doesn't necessarily mean you are making money. You also have expenses to deduct from what Uber pays.

In reality Uber should be paying for those expenses.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

Don't know if it'll pan out, but I'm on hold with uber customer support right now, and the guy said he's trying to find the info. Either uber is going out of their way to make the info difficult to find, or they were super unready. I'll let you guys know if I get anything.

Edit: after talking to the customer service rep, apparently uber submitted for unemployment for me because I called? I have no idea how that works, but it seems like by calling customer service they submit a request for you. Seems shady, but not sure what the other options are.

Also, shoutout to california who removed the "talk to representative" option from their unemployment phone number


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Forresto said:


> Don't know if it'll pan out, but I'm on hold with uber customer support right now, and the guy said he's trying to find the info. Either uber is going out of their way to make the info difficult to find, or they were super unready. I'll let you guys know if I get anything.
> 
> Edit: after talking to the customer service rep, apparently uber submitted for unemployment for me because I called? I have no idea how that works, but it seems like by calling customer service they submit a request for you. Seems shady, but not sure what the other options are.
> 
> Also, shoutout to california who removed the "talk to representative" option from their unemployment phone number


That doesn't quite make sense (the norm of anything coming out of support): as far as I know, only you the individual can submit a request with the EDD. The only role of an employer during an unemployment claim is to receive an unemployment claim letter from EDD, and to respond to it if they want to dispute it. Or at least, that's how it was before this mess.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> That doesn't quite make sense (the norm of anything coming our of support): as far as I know, only you the individual can submit a request with the EDD. The only role of an employer during an unemployment claim is to receive an unemployment claim letter from EDD, and to respond to it if they want to dispute it. Or at least, that's how it was before this mess.


That's what has me confused, but I also don't know whether this is some new thing they put into place because of uber drivers not normally qualifying for unemployment.

Honestly though, I'm extremely paranoid that the support guy put it in the proverbial suggestion box.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> You just have to note your income on your weekly claim.


...hopefully AZ has a way to verify that besides the likelihood of the income being reported by the claimant.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

I called support again, and badgered a customer support person into coughing up the truth. Uber literally doesn't have an esid number, because they don't have any official employees. (Despite the bill that passed in cali that made everyone theoretically employees, and the fact that their offices are here)

Not sure what happened with the first person who I called that said they filed unemployment for me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Forresto said:


> I called support again, and badgered a customer support person into coughing up the truth. Uber literally doesn't have an esid number, because they don't have any official employees. (Despite the bill that passed in cali that made everyone theoretically employees)


Uber does have regular employees.

Don't try and get UI through Uber.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetw...extant-benefits-during-pandemic/#2f2a9dad3e3e
Read through this thread,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/has-anyone-applied-for-unemployment-yet.390115/#post-6071785
Pay especially close attention to @LADryver s posts.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

observer said:


> Uber does have regular employees.
> 
> Don't try and get UI through Uber.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the attempt, but that doesn't really help. The ein number is different from the number that we're talking about here, and I would have to be able to submit a claim first in order to be officially denied, and thus fill out the "misclassified worker" form


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

Guys, I figured it out. There's a button hidden in the corner of the page that says "last employer not listed." So you can enter uber's info there.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Forresto said:


> Guys, I figured it out. There's a button hidden in the corner of the page that says "last employer not listed." So you can enter uber's info there.


Wrong. Just wait. They will "welcome" you with a link when ready. Uber is not your employer. "Don't mind that man he ain't your papa".

https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily...workers-among-the-last-to-get-job-loss-checks


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

I get it. Still gotta at least try


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

If you


Forresto said:


> I get it. Still gotta at least try


Dealing with state government gives more headaches than you could anticipate. California, at least, has a provision where you can only have one benefit year active. There is another provision that provides appeals. Appeals can fix problems of procedure. Yet another provision lets you cancel a claim and start over. Here are the differences:

You can only cancel a claim that either has not been processed, or been approved, before you recieve any benefits.

You can not cancel any denied claim.

Denied claims can be appealed, within 30 days.

I personally have an employer and my claim is in process. They are delayed for everyone. But if I had to rely on the Uber, I would be facing a dilemma. I would see that California has not yet established the program. I would need my benefits payable for when I would have applied for them if I could. So without this, because claims have no hindsight, I would have to struggle against this. Maybe, I could hope, they would automatically backdate it to the logical time frame, or I would need somehow to prove my attempt to apply. Here would be my best attempt: I would write a letter to the agency of UI and mail it from the post office (essential service) with a "Certificate of Mailing" or a "Proof of Delivery" added. I would write my situation, my attempt to apply for benefits, the date of my attempt, and that I am a Gig Worker for Emergency Benefits. I would include my social security number, my address, my phone number, the earnings I have made in the past quarters, and I would request the chance to make my claim. I would keep a copy of the letter with the postal paperwork. This is what I believe would preserve the right date for my claim.

If anyone puts out that theoretic effort, I hope it works. Because filing a claim will not.


----------



## AIDM (Mar 31, 2020)

x100xPercent said:


> How do we find Uber's ESIN number to apply for unemployment insurance? That is the roadblock on the EDD website when attempting to apply. I can only find the EIN number, which is the federal number - I need the California state ESIN (8 digits) to find Uber as the employer and continue with the application.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not we will get any UI benefits, it seems there is a chance with this stimulus package including increased UI benefits, so it would be smart to apply given that benefits start the week you apply for them. Even if rejected benefits, it's possible there might be changes to in the coming weeks and maybe they will be allowed for rideshare drivers, and again, we would be paid the benefits starting the Sunday of the week we apply.


Please let me know if you find Uber & Lyft California EIN (8 digits and different than FEIN)



Pax_Buster said:


> Can you do it online?


What are their California EIN's for Uber and Lyft?



Forresto said:


> Guys, I figured it out. There's a button hidden in the corner of the page that says "last employer not listed." So you can enter uber's info there.


You can't do it there cause it ask for their Sate EIN and if you don't know it it doesn't let you go to the next page


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

It's in a post somewhere here on Uberpeople but I am too lazy to search for it for you.


----------



## AIDM (Mar 31, 2020)

Forresto said:


> I called support again, and badgered a customer support person into coughing up the truth. Uber literally doesn't have an esid number, because they don't have any official employees. (Despite the bill that passed in cali that made everyone theoretically employees, and the fact that their offices are here)
> 
> Not sure what happened with the first person who I called that said they filed unemployment for me.


They do have regular employees duh. Those are the people who you go talk to at the office when there is a problem with your account



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It is better to have tried and failed, than to have tried not.
> 
> I did not see a place for the SEIN # and you don't think the State can not cross ref that ?
> They do every time with your Fed return.


The unemployment website DON'T LET YOU CROSS REFERENCE to find a company's State EIN if that was the case it would just let you put the company's name and nobody would be asking for their SEIN


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> So Uber/Lyft drivers are specifically mentioned in the deal. How can we get that money? It is assistance upto months.
> Please leave a helpful reply. Many drivers will read this and learn.
> 
> My market:> San Francisco, CA
> ...


I have not read any posts after yours, so if your question is answered to your satisfaction, you can skip it, but I just applied yesterday.

I went on line at https://www.edd.ca.gov/Unemployment/UI_Online.htm I answered all the questions as completely and honestly as I could. For last employer I put "Self: My Name". Filled in all the rest of it as honestly as I could.

Easy peasy.

Just do it. Don't be afraid. If you apply, and tell the truth - you won't get in any trouble.
Just do it.

Takes about 20 min.



AIDM said:


> Man, nobody on here is saying anything that is useful in filing for unemployment for people who drive for Uber or Lyft in California because we need the SEIN to get pass the 3rd page on the unemployment website and THEY KNEW THIS! This number is different than the FEIN that the companies get assigned to them from the federal government AND THEY KNEW WE WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO GET THAT NUMBER! We need to find someone who works for Uber and Lyft as regular employees and they can give it to us cause its on line 15 of their W-2!


No you don't need to do any of that.
You are self employed.
For last employer put, "Self: Your Name"

Don't make it hard. If they need more, they'll ask. You need to get your ap in and dated. Soon.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I have not read any posts after yours, so if your question is answered to your satisfaction, you can skip it, but I just applied yesterday.
> 
> I went on line at https://www.edd.ca.gov/Unemployment/UI_Online.htm I answered all the questions as completely and honestly as I could. For last employer I put "Self: My Name". Filled in all the rest of it as honestly as I could.
> 
> ...


I already did everything. Thanks


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> I already did everything. Thanks


Good.
Did you apply for your SBA "loan"?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Good.
> Did you apply for your SBA "loan"?


Why that?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> Why that?


Because it's free money.
And I think you qualify ...

Go to https://uberpeople.net/threads/sba-loans-and-grants-covid-19.390226/

just tell the truth, answer the questions ... it takes less time than the Cali UI ap.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Because it's free money.
> And I think you qualify ...
> 
> Go to https://uberpeople.net/threads/sba-loans-and-grants-covid-19.390226/
> ...


Thanks. I will do that. I have an LLC too. I deserve business loans. But I don't like loans. This thing is a loan, supposed to be paid back.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> Thanks. I will do that. I have an LLC too. I deserve business loans


Nice thing about this one?
It's not a loan.
It's a grant.
No repay.
Free money.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Nice thing about this one?
> It's not a loan.
> It's a grant.
> No repay.
> Free money.


WOW. Thanks again!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

AIDM said:


> Please let me know if you find Uber & Lyft California EIN (8 digits and different than FEIN)
> 
> 
> What are their California EIN's for Uber and Lyft?
> ...


That's not the same as the *C03318029* "California corporate number" on this form, is it? 
https://businesssearch.sos.ca.gov/Document/RetrievePDF?Id=03318029-26647817


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

AIDM said:


> Please let me know if you find Uber & Lyft California EIN (8 digits and different than FEIN)
> 
> 
> What are their California EIN's for Uber and Lyft?
> ...


That's the page I was talking about. In the corner of the page theres a clickable bubble that says "employer not listed." If you click on it, it let's you do manual entry for the employers name/address/phone number instead of requiring the employer id number


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Forresto said:


> I called support again, and badgered a customer support person into coughing up the truth. Uber literally doesn't have an esid number, because they don't have any official employees. (Despite the bill that passed in cali that made everyone theoretically employees, and the fact that their offices are here)
> 
> Not sure what happened with the first person who I called that said they filed unemployment for me.


So all those executives, engineers and staff working at headquarters aren't "official employees"? That's crazy!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

May H. said:


> So all those executives, engineers and staff working at headquarters aren't "official employees"?


don't believe what you see posted Uber has official employees in many states.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

So I drive Uber about 30 hours a week and work full time. I stopped driving Uber for about a month, but I still work at full time job. Do I qualify for unemployment? I assumed it’s a no. If not, I thought about applying for disaster loan. I registered with city for a business license when I started driving uber.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Nice thing about this one?
> It's not a loan.
> It's a grant.
> No repay.
> Free money.


Don't try to get other people to do the same illegal thing you are doing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Don't try to get other people to do the same illegal thing you are doing.


I'm not a driver.
And my boss is still paying me.

But, it is not illegal to apply and tell the truth and have them tell you that you don't qualify.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

May H. said:


> So all those executives, engineers and staff working at headquarters aren't "official employees"? That's crazy!


To be fair, I'm 95% sure this was just a line of bull that the guys boss told him to say


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

Projecthelpusall said:


> I applied for U/I last week. I listed U/L and the address and phone numbers. Listed earnings and filed. Will let everyone know if I get it or not.


Can you tell me which is the website to apply? I'm in ny. Thankss


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Not sure if this is just for California resident. My accountant just emailed me not to apply through EDD. He said state is still waiting for Fed to finalize details.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

I really don't know the kinda of people here...you have a bill that was passed close to a week and nobody cares to read and understand the fine print..,it is pathetic



Chungyi said:


> Not sure if this is just for California resident. My accountant just emailed me not to apply through EDD. He said state is still waiting for Fed to finalize details.


You probably need to follow the instruction of your accountant...this is an unusually bill...and fortunately workers in the gig economy were included...as an uber driver...the State will check how much you qualify for UI and then the Fed willl add $600 weekly to what ever the State said you qualify....if California said you are getting 250$ then the Fed will add $600 weekly for 4 months...


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Georgia denied my claim saying I had no wages earned so therefore no UE benefit. It could be because they aren't set up for Uber drivers yet and they were looking for W2s only, which we don't have we have 1099s. Not sure I'm following up with them today. I think I'll get it fixed I just think they weren't set up yet because their explanation made no sense.


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

NISSA4152 said:


> I had not realized that I live in North Carolina and I was able to apply for it 3 days ago so I'm thinking that they're probably gearing up for the stimulus package to pass


I'm still waiting it has been two weeks and I to live in NC.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> So Uber/Lyft drivers are specifically mentioned in the deal. How can we get that money? It is assistance upto months.
> Please leave a helpful reply. Many drivers will read this and learn.
> 
> My market:> San Francisco, CA
> ...


According to Schumer, he said gig workers, 1099ers, are now covered by unemployment insurence, and there are a number of news articles confirming this. But, if you are working for UberEats, you are employed. I'd only do it if I were not working for UberEats.



Carblar said:


> Georgia denied my claim saying I had no wages earned so therefore no UE benefit. It could be because they aren't set up for Uber drivers yet and they were looking for W2s only, which we don't have we have 1099s. Not sure I'm following up with them today. I think I'll get it fixed I just think they weren't set up yet because their explanation made no sense.


Apply again in a few days after the new law takes effect and the states comply. Yes?


----------



## txdriver1989 (Apr 4, 2020)

Chungyi said:


> So I drive Uber about 30 hours a week and work full time. I stopped driving Uber for about a month, but I still work at full time job. Do I qualify for unemployment? I assumed it's a no. If not, I thought about applying for disaster loan. I registered with city for a business license when I started driving uber.


I'm in the same boat as you. I also have a full time job, and went ahead and applied in Texas. The app was processed now I just need to call the office this week to provide some additional info.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

This doesn't list the ESIN number the guy asked for. Only the EIN. How do you find it for Mass...anyone know?



Invisible said:


> https://eintaxid.com/company/452647441-uber-technologies,-inc/
> View attachment 437098


You are allowed to make under a certain amount and for only a certain amount of hours.



SHalester said:


> ...I wonder if those getting excited about UI benefit checks understand you also can't go 'online' when you are getting checks. One cancels the other ie if you are taking pings, you also can't claim checks. That's how it works.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> You are allowed to make under a certain amount and for only a certain amount of hours.


not in calif. You are required to report your earnings each time you 'certify' and they will reduce your payout based on what you report.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi everyone, I feel like this is a worthy update to what we were talking about here:
My unemployment claim was accepted so the method I mentioned earlier worked. The only caveat is that the website still has a "looking for work" requirement so you have to give at least some appearance of seeking work or they'll deny benefits for a given week. (I assume. I'm not actually looking to test how strictly they're looking to uphold that.)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Forresto said:


> looking for work" requirement


calif still has that question on the bi-monthly certification. i answered honestly: NO


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't understand how calling Uber for UI gets you benefits. Uber Is separate from the government.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

Sry, I should have been more clear. I wasnt talking about uber filing for me. I haven't heard anything on that front, so I'm assuming that was bullshit.
I'm talking about filing through the edd website, but using the "employer not listed" bubble when they ask for the esin, then entering uber's info (address, etc) manually. Someone else in the comment thread provided a link to the necessary info a few posts after my post, so it should be relatively easy to find that too.



SHalester said:


> calif still has that question on the bi-monthly certification. i answered honestly: NO


did you still get your money?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Forresto said:


> did you still get your money?


UI? yes, I got the first 'deposit'. In 2 weeks for next payment it should also include the Federal portion of $600 per week....


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

SHalester said:


> UI? yes, I got the first 'deposit'. In 2 weeks for next payment it should also include the Federal portion of $600 per week....


Well, guess I'll just go that route then. Really wish they would change their website to provide more clarity on what is actually expected right now 0.0


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> This doesn't list the ESIN number the guy asked for. Only the EIN. How do you find it for Mass...anyone know?


There is no such thing as EISN; it's the EIN, The number is unique to a company.


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

The esin is the state number, which is different from the federal number. Trust me, I already had to sort through this trying to figure out why uber's ein wasnt working. The main issue is that unlike the ein, which is generally readily available, the esin isnt publically disclosed, and companies can be as open or not open with the number as they want so long as they're providing all necessary tax info to employees


----------

